# Arksen Router?



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Anybody heard of this router. Seems very cheap for a 3 HP plunge router.

Sears.com


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There is an old saying that you get what you pay for and for the most part it's true. BTW, never heard of it before.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> There is an old saying that you get what you pay for and for the most part it's true. BTW, never heard of it before.


ditto...


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Plus 1 what Stick and Charles said.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

+2


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Let's see...
I see a light duty edge guide in the pic, but the description mentions Template guide?
No mention of variable speed--just 24,000 RPM. One of the benefits of a big powerful router is to have the muscle to spin big bits--but NOT at 24,000 RPM.
Components look to be light stamped metal.
Collet bushings with a single slit wouldn't give me the confidence to spin a 1/4" bit of any kind. 

Beyond that...not for me.

earl


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Couldn't you guys be a little clearer!

I'd inset a smily face here but I don't see them!

I see a couple of other units, I'll post a link tomorrow, going to bed for now. Goodnight fellows.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Quenten,

I have owned a King Tools router for several years now and it looks very similar to this. I paid $99 cdn back then. I will admit to not using it frequently but when I did I had no issues with it. I bought it to hopefully mount it in a New Yankee Workshop style router table. This much power should allow me to use my Freud door panel bit set that I intend to use. The thing with inexpensive tools is, if you will use them daily or for work on a frequent basis, then you should not buy this. If this doesn't work the way I hope, I will buy a Triton I think. Many members highly recomend them.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Tonto1 said:


> Couldn't you guys be a little clearer!
> 
> I'd inset a smily face here but I don't see them!
> 
> I see a couple of other units, I'll post a link tomorrow, going to bed for now. Goodnight fellows.


Click on Go Advanced. All the emoticons are there. Also where you go to attach files. The list of file extensions the forum can accept is also listed.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks Chuck. :smile:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

While you are looking at sites Quenten try looking at CPO's site. The refurbish tools and the people that have used them say that they are very reliable since they get tested before they go out the door, unlike first run power tools. They often have good deals on Bosch 1617s which is a router that will give you good service.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> While you are looking at sites Quenten try looking at CPO's site. The refurbish tools and the people that have used them say that they are very reliable since they get tested before they go out the door, unlike first run power tools. They often have good deals on Bosch 1617s which is a router that will give you good service.


Agreed - I bought my first tool from CPO last year while in the U.S. - a reconditioned 1617 kit - couldn't tell the difference from a new one. But I don't believe they ship to Canada - too bad.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Bosch 1617EVSTB 2-1-4 HP Fixed-Base Electronic Router and Router Table Base

Bosch RA1181 Benchtop Router Table

I just posted this & it's gone! Posting again.
Will these 2 work togdther? Good combo?


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Or is this a better router: It has the plunge feature. A different under table bracket, not sure what the difference is between them.

Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2.25 HP Combination Plunge and Fixed-Base Router Kit


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Tonto1 said:


> Or is this a better router: It has the plunge feature. A different under table bracket, not sure what the difference is between them.
> 
> Bosch 1617EVSPK 12 Amp 2.25 HP Combination Plunge and Fixed-Base Router Kit


Quentin - I have this combo, as do many folks here, I believe. Getting the plunge base is a bonus as you can mount the fixed base under a table and use the plunge base freehand.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

vchiarelli said:


> Quentin - I have this combo, as do many folks here, I believe. Getting the plunge base is a bonus as you can mount the fixed base under a table and use the plunge base freehand.


Got to agree with Vince. Bosch's "Table Base" is basically their fixed base without the handles. Since the fixed base can be table mounted, the EVSPK adds the plunge base. Often said that a plunge router can act like a fixed base router, but a fixed base router can't plunge.

I have a few 1617's, never disappointed in the tool. The tool-user in my shop, on the other hand, falls short of potential. 

earl


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Boy, I have spent some money getting tools. :grin: Will run it by the wife later tonight or tomorrow. Do you think that the table is adequate? I plan on making a cut out in my table to accommodate it. Not sure if I will just remove the top & place that or the whole combo.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

@Tonto1

Oh Quenten you have the hardest hurdle left to go (wife).


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

+3 Doesn't get very good ratings on Amazon. Pass on that one


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Reposting--seems my posts disappear when I click "POST QUICK REPLY."

+1 on the bad reviews. Would I be better off just getting a top to mount into my table & a fence? Recommendations?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I had problems with posting a while back when I was using a wireless system connecting to a tower. I think it was the service I was using because it suddenly quit. I had gotten in the habit of copying everything I wanted to post so that I didn't have to rewrite so often.

If you are talking about mounting a router in the wing of your table saw many here have done it because of space issues. It isn't the ideal setup because you may not be able to use one because of the other but sometimes you just have to make do. I would mount the router to a removable plate if I were doing that.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

cherryville chuck said:


> while you are looking at sites quenten try looking at cpo's site. The refurbish tools and the people that have used them say that they are very reliable since they get tested before they go out the door, unlike first run power tools. They often have good deals on bosch 1617s which is a router that will give you good service.


cpo ??


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Thomas - CPO Outlets - U.S. based that deals in tools and also carries refurbished items. I bought a Bosch 1617 EVSPK last year while I was in Florida - had it shipped to me there (free of course) and even with the Canadian exchange, was quite a bit cheaper than buying it here in Ontario.
Not sure if they ship to Canada or not but even if they do, the shipping charges wouldn't be worth it (for me)

CPO Outlets | New and Reconditioned Power Tools, Pressure Washers, Tankless Water Heaters, Vacuums, Ceiling Fans, and more!


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The last I checked they still don't ship to Canada Vince.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

I didn't think so, Charles but wasn't sure.

But, @thomas1389, I'm close enough to the border, as are you that I've used a UPS store on Military Road in Lewiston, to have items shipped to.(golf equipment). They notify you by email when the items arrive and at the time, would store the items for $1.00 per day (that may have gone up, not sure). Then it was a matter of driving across on my lunch to pick the items up. You can do the same thing in Niagara Falls, NY, not sure if it's UPS or US Post. I have a friend that does that regularly.


----------

